# Problem with fridge and boiler cut-out



## 116310 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 2006 KNAUS Sport Traveller 605DKG with a CALIRA VB06-1 controller, Calira EVS-30/20-DS/IU charger, and a 80Ah AGM leisure battery. The only modification (made by the dealer) was a WAECO 360W inverter, connected directly to the leisure battery. 

PROBLEM Number 1: If the engine is stopped and I turn on the inverter (with little or no load connected), the kitchen and bathroom lights go off and the NOT EIN red indicator on the control panel turns on. I turn off the inverter, and then turn off and on again the control panel main switch, and the lights work again. 

PROBLEM Number 2: The leisure battery is in a "OK" charged state according to the control panel. However, at certain moments (I don't know when exactly), the fridge goes off. It will not work on 12V (with engine on) or on gas. Also, unless I turn the heating or hot water on, the TRUMA boiler's safety valve opens, emptying the boiler. Normally, this valve will stay up so long as the control panel main switch is on (and ambient temperature is >8ºC). As soon as I connect the motorcaravan to a 220V supply, the fridge works perfectly (220V, 12V and gas operation), and boiler safety valve works again perfectly. I can now immediately disconnect the 220V supply, and everything is back to normal (for a few hours). This suggests to me that it is probable that the problem is not in the fridge or the heater, rather the power supply is in some abnormal mode, and is reset by connecting 220v. I have tried turning off the general 12V isolator but it does not help.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Best regards

Michael Baldwin
Vitoria, Spain.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you checked the Polarity? 
Is the inverter connected directly to the mains sockets or do you have hook up sockets and Inverter Sockets, if the Polarity is wrong your inverter will be right, hook up wrong, This would cause all sorts of problems.


----------

